# DS #4143: Love Plus (Japan)



## granville (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5333^^


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

ah.. this game is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




as the title speak - nation's girl friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*elixir enjoys the cyber girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*elixir is playing the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*1 out the 3 girls.. who should i choose as my cyber wife

i pick her






(Translation)
Wah... Such a beautiful girl


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Is there any word on a english release? I wanna see how deep this game goes..
Deep as in events, interaction etc.>_>


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah.. i am also trying to find out how deep this game goes


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 2, 2009)

I've seen many posts about the game, but I'm still unclear what the gist of the game is.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 2, 2009)

20 bucks says hop will post in this thread.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

have you ever try dokimeki memorial?
it is something like that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you build up your character on sports, charm, sensible, intelligence 
after that try to meet up one of the girls
go after them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: princess maker for guys ?


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 2, 2009)

it has been a long time since i have been trying to refresh the download page for nds roms more than 10 times a day for this title hoping for an early release haha...

now to keep refreshing the deposit file and share online sites


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

playing the game a little more
i found out that choosing the right activity for the day also give you a chance of encounter the girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so choose wisely
a same day could have different events


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 2, 2009)

does this game have some sex?


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 2, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> does this game have some sex?



nope its cero15, even doki majo plus was cero 18 and didn't have sex scenes.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

we can slowly dream..
this is NDS not ....






*WARNING
PLEASE SAVE BEFORE YOU OFF YOUR DS
OTHERWISE, THE GIRL WILL GIVE YOU A WARNING
SECOND WARNING, WILL REQUIRES YOU TO SAY I AM SORRY (in Japanese)*


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok thanks anyway! will there be nds games that will have some sex scenes in it?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

MA NA KA GO MEN NA SAI  = i am really sorry

thats what you need to say as a punishment


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 2, 2009)

what do you have to do in this game?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2009)

Is it like Nintendogs but with girls?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm amazed by the fact Hop still hasn't posted in this thread. Also, I still don't get wtf you're supposed to do in this game.

And it's yet another 256 MB game! :yay256MB:


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

build up your character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



meet up with 3 of the girls
get to know them better
date them


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 2, 2009)

Prefect I waiting for this...
Really this game...
Really... unplayable without Japanese Knowledge...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 2, 2009)

lots of angry lonely japanese men are probably buying this game right now as we speak to destroy them...

take a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   > http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2009/08/2...etter_campaign/


such a dirty trick lol


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

*elixir also a lonely man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sob..

kesadisan,
yeah, it would be better if you know japanese instead of guessing 
otherwise, you won't know what is happening
and your choice of words could affect how the girls feel for you


----------



## omatic (Sep 2, 2009)

I raise my eyebrow in avoidance at this game. Even if it were in English (which it will never, ever officially be), I don't think I'd be into it. I don't need a DS game to form a meaningless relationship - I can do it cheaper and with much better graphics in person.

That said, isn't this the game that had the promotion of women handing out love letters to random guys in Japan?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2009)

omatic said:
			
		

> I raise my eyebrow in avoidance at this game. Even if it were in English (which it will never, ever officially be), I don't think I'd be into it. I don't need a DS game to form a meaningless relationship - I can do it cheaper and with much better graphics in person.
> 
> That said, isn't this the game that had the promotion of women handing out love letters to random guys in Japan?



You don't have to buy shit for your virtual girlfriend, though.

Although I think this game is completely stupid. If you like it I won't hassle you on it, but my ignorant American side of me says this game is just a terrible concept that is utterly sad and only attracts socially deprived Japanese children or horny middle aged Japanese men. But if you like it, whatever.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 2, 2009)

This is supposed to take dating sims a step further, it doesn't end when you get the girl, after that you need to keep giving her attention and manage your "relationship". So yeah.. it's pretty much Nintendogs with girls.. 

The saddest thing is that this will sell a lot in Japan!


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 2, 2009)

woa, possibly the creepiest first post ever


----------



## omatic (Sep 2, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point. But on the other end, the DS has its limits when it comes to "interaction" with humans.


----------



## orangpelupa (Sep 2, 2009)

now i really need to learn to read japanese....

already can understand verbal japanese but im completely unable to read . UGH!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

by the way...
this game got a real time mode


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 2, 2009)

i think if i play this any longer, i'll lose interest in 3d girls and will devote my life to 2d forever... haha

went at it for 3 hrs straight and waiting for the girls to email you back do bring me back to my uni life days.  i guess this game is tailored to working people like me ... especially an asian in particular.


but i don't think the japanese level is very difficult to understand.  if you can understand japanese at a jlpt level of 3, its not a difficult game at all.  
it feels like a relaxing rpg game instead of a dating game so far, something that i can use to practise my japanese and play while i commute to work.  definately not one of those eroge settings for now.  typical feel good slice of life games, you probably won't need to play this if your life is already exciting and vibrant at the moment.  But for the older group that konami are targeting (age 20-30), this game gives you a breather from your real life.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 2, 2009)

Really now, a game like this needs a better box art than that crap.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

I warned you guys this wasn't for the younger set, anyway this got dumped mighty early, but I'll wait to get my Konamistyle Edition before I play it.  HAHA at Elixirdream, that nightmare I had long ago about "Leaving my virtual girlfriend" came true, I better save once I get the official game tomorrow and often otherwise I'll have to apologize.


----------



## loksun (Sep 2, 2009)

Dashwolf said:
			
		

> i think if i play this any longer, i'll lose interest in 3d girls and will devote my life to 2d forever... haha
> 
> went at it for 3 hrs straight and waiting for the girls to email you back do bring me back to my uni life days.  i guess this game is tailored to working people like me ... especially an asian in particular.
> 
> ...



Really?  My Japanese is in between JLPT4 and 3 right now.  Maybe I'll got try it to practise my Japanese... altho'... I'm not male.  Would be better if they were guys.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

loksun said:
			
		

> Dashwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it a year or two and they'll be a virtual boyfriend for you.

EDIT: There's also a Love Plus Strategy Guide

Here

Due out 9/25


----------



## GlennTheMage (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm This Could hold my attention for a few Days but I'm not sure of it I'm not an Expert in Japanese 
but untill Heartgold and Soulsilver come out It could be fun XD


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 2, 2009)

tested the real time mode ( i did this by using a cheat code )
basically i think is like when you get a GF it will trigger that
everything will be like a real life
you can talk to the girl.. call her and etc
you can go dating with the girl on various location
it even gives you tips on where to go and what to do..
i would say the content is quite rich!

your daily activities will then be restricted by action points 
after choosing any activity your action point will decrease accordingly
then just allow the game idle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh by the way, you can switch between real time and skip time mode!



so can i say this is a real time virtual gf?

it would be interesting 
what if i switch on the real time mode and didn't play the game for 1 week
will my cyber gf dump me


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 2, 2009)

@^
that's what Konami said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IMO, this game quite like ordinary Ren Ai on PC you know?

except this is our story


----------



## Ruri (Sep 2, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Although I think this game is completely stupid. If you like it I won't hassle you on it, but my ignorant American side of me says this game is just a terrible concept that is utterly sad and only attracts socially deprived Japanese children or horny middle aged Japanese men. But if you like it, whatever.


To be fair, though, the alternatives in videogames are often things like killing people or whatever, letting out all your aggression and violence.  So depending on how it is, I don't see anything that wrong with a game like this...  if it actually has good characters and story, what's wrong with a good love story?  It's no worse (or better) than those cheap romance novels they sell to women in the West (you know, the ones with the bare-chested cowboy or whatever on the cover who carries the woman off and makes her happy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Maybe there's something slightly sad about both of those things if their audience uses them as a substitute for a real relationship, but I don't see it as that terrible if people only fantasize in moderation and don't let it take over their life.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 2, 2009)

lol at thinking ds games has sex. no ds games has sex. ecchi is the closest you can get. you want sex in your games? get pc eroge games =p


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

There is sex in a DS homebrew, called KamaDS or something, I forgot.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 2, 2009)

but that aint no official ds game. thats a unofficial game not created by any company or endorsed/licensed by nintendo. 

sooo, eroge and homebrew are the closest you can get to sex games. theres the real thing too but that takes some work to get down there


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> but that aint no official ds game. thats a unofficial game not created by any company or endorsed/licensed by nintendo.
> 
> sooo, eroge and homebrew are the closest you can get to sex games. theres the real thing too but that takes some work to get down there



True statement and no big gaming company wants to endorse an eroge game even if they want to.


----------



## loksun (Sep 3, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> loksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A year or two more to get me a virtual boyfriend?!? I'll go crazy with waiting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll try this nonetheless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks.


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 3, 2009)

wait. rating?

*Posts merged*

wait. rating?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

rating from whom?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Really now, a game like this needs a better box art than that crap.
> I can make a better one!
> 
> 
> ...



*stalk mode*


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait a minute ? where is your gf ipikachu?
loyalty


----------



## Tatsurou (Sep 3, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> lol at thinking ds games has sex. no ds games has sex. ecchi is the closest you can get. you want sex in your games? get pc eroge games =p



Ecchi means sex in Japanese.. What are you talking about?


Anyways I got to the "confession" scene with Manaka on the 83rd day.

From now on the real-time mode starts -- it's basically like Animal Crossing with one ditzy Japanese chick.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You don't know how much that made me laugh.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> wait a minute ? where is your gf ipikachu?
> loyalty
> I don't know. Your her Cyber-husband. :3
> 
> ...


Which part? and how do you mean funny?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 3, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah, tsk tsk, so pika is your gf and she is also elixir wife, tsk tsk, xD You need to get back ctrl !! 
haha, 2 guy over 1 girl, wonder if this games allow u to have 2 girlfriends


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once the confession happens you end up with one, in the beginning you have to date all 3.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

too bad.. you are only allow to choose 1 of them
hahahaa

since when ipika is my cyber wife?

Hop2089,
can we dump or break with them?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

No you can't

I'm pretty much putting it on hold now until my official game comes in which will be later tomorrow.  I just was too desperate for a try so I tried the game out for a peek.


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 3, 2009)

i got manaka on the 63rd day, now chatting with my ds on my train in japanese makes me look wierd


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

Dashwolf,
nevermind ~! you are not the only one 

Hop2089,
i will start the game  tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yesterday was busy making some cheats for the game
since now is done !! hooray LOVE PLUS


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 3, 2009)

i force restarted my game, because the first time u ask them out on a date, she will ask you what kind of clothes you prefer her to wear... i choose a different option just to see whats it like but i really wanted her to wear the kawaii ones lol

after going on 3 dates or so, she still doesn't give me the option of choosing her clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i restarted


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

Is there absolutely any chance that this will see the light of day in the US?


----------



## Domination (Sep 3, 2009)

I was waiting for it seeing that the depth of the game was described to be very detailed with all the real time stuff and all.... But oh well, its a love sim and text heavy. I don't know crap about Japanese.

I'm probably not into something like this too though. But maybe next time, the DS can have more in depth sim games from Konami.



Spoiler: /offtopic






			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> since when ipika is my cyber wife?
> QUOTE(elixirdream @ Aug 28 2009, 11:16 PM) no! ipikachu is my cyber-wife (HIDES)
> i am going to meet her during octoboer (OH NO)


Never underestimate Domination's information gathering skills!

And I think vidboy is just interested in all Singaporean girls.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 3, 2009)

hopefully one of these days, one of the publisher managed to get through a loophole and released some dating site with eroge in it


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 3, 2009)

I played _High School Terra Story _on the Sega Saturn -- I didn't understand a word of it, but I had Action Replay cheats enabled, and all the girls always loved me...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse,
i doubt you will see daylights on US
since many other related series from konami wasn't release on U/E


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 3, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I was waiting for it seeing that the depth of the game was described to be very detailed with all the real time stuff and all.... But oh well, its a love sim and text heavy. I don't know crap about Japanese.
> 
> I'm probably not into something like this too though. But maybe next time, the DS can have more in depth sim games from Konami.
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## crook (Sep 3, 2009)

I feel sorry for the persons who play this.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 3, 2009)

When's the english release?
There was another game like this.
Some Girlfriend thing.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 3, 2009)

i enjoy life with REAL GIRLS in a REAL LIFE...
(no offence)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> i enjoy life with REAL GIRLS in a REAL LIFE...
> (no offence)



given a choice/chance i believe 99% of us would like to go out with a real life girl


----------



## granville (Sep 3, 2009)

Pervert alert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Best not to ask.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh no... there goes my goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you meanie Gran


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

I want to do that to Nene.


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 3, 2009)

rinko called me a lolicon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the dream of her at the end of the first part is hilarious


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 3, 2009)

i like rinko say are you sick of me? you forgotten about me?
such a cool girl with a little girl's character!
thats overkill

Dashwolf, 
is your gf rinko?


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 3, 2009)

i have both manaka and rinko,
playing manaka on skip and rinko on real time to see the differences


----------



## xshinox (Sep 3, 2009)

Tatsurou said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecchi can also mean lewd, naughty, pervertd, etc. not just sex =p


----------



## Dashwolf (Sep 3, 2009)

sharing some interesting pictures over from japan since release
-makes me need another ds now-


----------



## nagareboshi (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, that's...crazy. lol


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

I got the Konamistyle Edition myself, just picked it up from the Post Office today.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 3, 2009)

oh man
so this is like a virtual dating game or sumthing
really occvurd but pretty cool


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

It starts as a dating sim but after the confession event, the game is pretty much a virtual girlfriend that you can interact with and you can do anything available in the game with.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 3, 2009)

thats pretty weird but sounds cool
im gonna see how it is,,....


----------



## kosheh (Sep 3, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> i enjoy life with REAL GIRLS in a REAL LIFE...
> (no offence)


uhm

i'm sure we all enjoy real women


i think it's the _novelty_ that has so many tempers sold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's like ninten...girls
not to mention Konami's *insane* campaign they've unveiled in Japan for this game




I tried this game for like 10 minutes and then felt like a dope because I really don't know that much Japanese. But it's amazing to see all the work that into the final product of this game - wow!

Snooping around the game's filestructure it's not hard to find the text resources - but it seems it's compressed or something. :/


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I want to do that to Nene.


You scare me...


----------



## megawalk (Sep 3, 2009)

well yeh know.
when i think of this game.
and thinking of virtual girl.
i think of Sousuke's (Full Metal Panic)
Peace Negotiations with a Virtual Girl 0.o
(It Was a Terrible Big Disaster)


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 4, 2009)

crazy collection!
if only i am so rich


----------



## N-TG (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to say something...
I will try this game to see it... Im very interested in the real time mode. Good way for Japanese practice. 

And Konami should release a Woman version of this game with guys... I would laughed like a madman if there were guys giving letters at "lonely looking" women.

And for the weird -people are weird because they like those games an not real women- I have to say 2 things
1)Most of you play games with weapons and kill. Why don't you do that real life also?
2)Ok they are non-existend and fake girls... But sometimes is better (Been through a lot but trust me when I say that there are times when you wonder about real one and the way they treat other pl)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 4, 2009)

the overhyped-loner game is finally released but i guess the boxart says everything


----------



## Popin (Sep 4, 2009)

N-TG said:
			
		

> And Konami should release a Woman version of this game with guys... I would laughed like a madman if there were guys giving letters at "lonely looking" women.



Isn't the female version Duel Love


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 5, 2009)

i get Nene as my Girlfriend and now i on the real time mode...
can anyone tell me wat the real time mode does?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2009)

daniel709 said:
			
		

> i get Nene as my Girlfriend and now i on the real time mode...
> can anyone tell me wat the real time mode does?



I think real time mode is like Nintendogs. You don't have any preset missions or objectives, you just, you know, care for her, provide for her, play frisbee with her, scratch her special regions, you know, the normal stuff. Wait until you get married, have an arguement, accidently kill your wife, stuff her corpse into a garbage bag, and drive around the country avoiding cops.


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> daniel709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this game can get married???


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, you can get married in this game, but he was just joking.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, that game seems to be nice.

+1 for the nice boxart for this game (with the art of the plus and the hearts)
+1 for those cute girls for this game
-1 for this type of this game 

For videos of Love Plus, visit the official Japanese KONAMI website.


----------



## Death Rose (Sep 23, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> MA NA KA GO MEN NA SAI  = i am really sorry
> 
> thats what you need to say as a punishment



You gf is Manaka?
Same here mate...
Man,isn't she just cute....
Aww man,thinking about her makes me want to kiss her.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i was hoping for a translation about this game...
Does anyone know?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

i think someone is working a translation
i can't remember whats the website


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i think someone is working a translation
> i can't remember whats the website



http://tsukuru.info/tlwiki/index.php?title=Love_Plus

This?


----------



## Death Rose (Sep 23, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> daniel709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know TLWiki's working on it but after they finish,
do i have to download the translation file or just a script?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 23, 2009)

http://tsukuru.info/tlwiki/index.php?title=Love_Plus

damn!! 
domination beat me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Death Rose,
yes you can really get married


----------



## Death Rose (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice....
anyway,thanks and about the download...
is it file or script?


----------



## Kawo (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2009/10/02/l...eds-real-women/

Thanks for working on a traduction.

P.S. short haired girl wins for me.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers for a patch when they're done!


----------



## Krnz (Oct 4, 2009)

My japanese is on a 4th level, so I don't know what many Kanji. Does anyone know how to turn on furigana or is that just not an option in this game?

It's killing me having to use the kanji dictionary to look up any kanji I do not know. If the girls speak, it's fine because I can then use jisho.org to translate a word and learn the meaning.


----------

